# SR-71



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Saw on www.scalemates.com some time last week Revell of Germany will be releasing a 1/48 scale SR-71 some time in 2021.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

New tool, or the old Testors kit reboxed?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It didn't say.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

It's announced at Scalemates as new tooling, so hopefully no bucket of putty required this time.


----------

